# DHB Road Shoes, Size 43. Black



## theboytaylor (13 Sep 2009)

Like these, in black
http://www.wiggle.co.uk/p/cycle/7/dhb_R1_Road_Shoe/5360042950/

but they've been worn about a dozen times. Unfortunately one of those times I came a bit of a cropper so there are a few marks on them, but nothing too bad.

Only payment would be for postage.


----------



## rich p (13 Sep 2009)

I'm interested. You have pm.


----------



## theboytaylor (13 Sep 2009)

Being posted to Rich P tomorrow!


----------



## Garz (13 Sep 2009)

Jobs a guddun!


----------

